# Help with Aristo smoke unit



## moondoggy (Nov 26, 2008)

Hi all,
i had a question on a smoke unit:
Aristo-Craft 29309 RS-3 Smoke Unit
I am modeling in HO, but I bought this unit to use as a volcano smoker.
i used a few drops of local hobby store smoke- it was nasty smelling- son was choking- not like when i was a kid. SO I found megasteam... vanilla scented. seems to be a suspended solution, flakes float in it. Well, the unit will not smoke.
I left a vm with them to see if the cold during shipping messed it up or what not.... but what I dont know is HOW many drops of smoke liquid should be dropped down the stack of a G scale unit.
-also- anyone else use or have issues with megasteam?


----------



## greyhound (Jan 4, 2009)

Moondoggy
I looked into the book let that came with my aristo rs3, the smoke
unit takes 25 drops of ART-29601 smoke fluid. Make sure the unit
is turned off before filling, do not run it dry or you burn the unit out.
Greyhound


----------



## moondoggy (Nov 26, 2008)

awesome greyhound, now at least I have a #.
too bad it seems i did burn it out.
is there any chance they give a part # for the heating element.
I have been seaching for these elements all weekend.


----------



## greyhound (Jan 4, 2009)

Moondoggy,
I just checked my parts list for the Atisto RS-3
and the p/n listed is the same as your 1st post.
ART29309 its item 13 the price was $16.95 and
that was a number of years ago.


----------



## greyhound (Jan 4, 2009)

Moondoggy,

Just a thought, you might ask your question
on this web site---- myLargescale.com

Greyhound


----------



## moondoggy (Nov 26, 2008)

awesome Greyhound.... thank you!


----------

